# Purchasing a new smoker



## controlfade (Nov 12, 2010)

Allright guys, I am looking into purchasing a new smoker and trying to decide between a backwoods/ BBQ guru onyx or a pellet type. I am extremely interested in the pellet smokers for ease and overnight smokes but concerned about quality of these smokers. Also, I know there are some comp teams out there that use pellet smokers but have read mixed results on the flavor they produce. I guess my question is, are pellet smokers going to provide me with a product similar to an electric smoker (little to no smoke ring and a very very mild smoke flavor).  Also, is there a brand that I should be cautius off. I was looking at the Traeger 075 but have discovered that the 070 and 075 are produced in China and has me a little worried. I know what the Backwoods and Onyx are capable and really like both of them but they do require some attention and looking for a smoker to have up at the lake house that would allow for some nice meals to be cooked while taking the kids out skiing etc.. Any and all comment would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tallboys (Nov 12, 2010)

I have both a pellet and a wood buring off set.  Pellet smoke is a 100 times better than electric.  I have had wonderful success on my Green Mountain Pellet grill.  Talk about easy...it has a digital thermo and you set what you want.  Not the low, med, hi that some have, this temp control is easy.  Only draw back is that you cant get that deep bark or crust that the wood pits can put on a brisket or pork butt.  But for all night cooks or cooks while I am working all day...nothing is easier.

Good Luck,

Chris


----------



## eman (Nov 12, 2010)

Never used a pellet smoker but one thing to think about, if you ever want to compete in any of the certified comps pellet smokers, gas  and electric are not allowed.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a Memphis Pro pellet smoker. Goes from 180F up to 650F for a good sear. The thing is spoiling me!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/2010/05/testing-memphis-pro-pork-loin-and.html

I've been running it through the mill..... trying everything from smoked bierocks to briskets, fish, reverse sear steaks and burgers. It's amazing to me that I can low smoke on the thing and crank up the heat to grill in just a few minutes.

I love the fact that I can bake on it too.

I still have all of my other smokers (horizontal wood burner, cinderblock pit, UDS, etc).... but the Pro is so convenient at times. Especially when I do not have time to tend the fire.

I've not been disappointed with the food this unit puts out.

If you have any questions about the Memphis, let  me know.... I'm glad to answer if I can or point you to someone who can.


----------



## controlfade (Nov 12, 2010)

thanxs guys. I appreciate it. Cowgirl I took a look at the pork loin in your signature and it looks like you got a nice smoke ring. I am thinking the pellet style is the way to go over a gravity for the purpose and use that I will be using it for. Now the hard part will be deciding on which brand/model to choose.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 12, 2010)

controlfade said:


> thanxs guys. I appreciate it. Cowgirl I took a look at the pork loin in your signature and it looks like you got a nice smoke ring. I am thinking the pellet style is the way to go over a gravity for the purpose and use that I will be using it for. Now the hard part will be deciding on which brand/model to choose.


Thanks Controlfade!  I forgot to mention. the Pellethead team placed 3rd over all at the American  Royal about a month ago.  They do put out some good smoked meat.
I was skeptical at first when I got mine but have tested it over and over and have not been disappointed.

Good luck with what ever you get!


----------



## banacanin (Nov 12, 2010)

My concern with pellets is that saw mills are not the cleanest places on earth and  something foreign can easily get into the saw dust before it is pressed. I was wondering if any of the pellet stoves could run off of corn and if the burning corn would produce a nice smelling smoke?

Thanks,
Marko


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 12, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> My concern with pellets is that saw mills are not the cleanest places on earth and  something foreign can easily get into the saw dust before it is pressed. I was wondering if any of the pellet stoves could run off of corn and if the burning corn would produce a nice smelling smoke?
> 
> Thanks,
> Marko


Marko, I'm not sure if the augers would be compatible with corn. I really have no idea.  Candy Sue at BBQers Delight makes pellets and is a BBQ competitor.. her products are A+ Quality.

http://www.bbqrsdelight.com/     Her site might explain better how the pellets are made.


----------



## banacanin (Nov 12, 2010)

I went on the site and found this quote (below in red), but I have also seen pellets made and I'm not sure that it really gets that hot. Yes it is hot enough for some of the water in the wood to turn into steam, but I wonder if it is hot enough for long enough to get things like rust or hydraulic oil out
[h3]Since pellets have been processed from sawdust by pressure which generates heat, any contaminants present in the wood are eliminated. This process produces a sterile smoking wood product of consistent quality. Pellets are easy to use since you do not soak in water prior to use. It's easy to blend wood flavors with pellets and easily repeat successful cooking results.[/h3]
Thanks,

Marko


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 12, 2010)

I also am a pellet head. And like cowgirl I have a Memphis Pro and use BBQs Delight. I started with a Treager 075 and up-grated to the Pro. I have a stick burner and a gasser that gets very use. I get very nice smoke rings and a nice bark. You can use a pellet smoker for compts.


----------



## controlfade (Nov 12, 2010)

Yea, Eman had me a little nervous about that statement but I know several teams out there using the FE's and have won the Grand Championship at the Jack Daniels with one. I just need to figure out which one I will be purchasing. I wish the Memphis was bigger with this smoker being stationed at the lake house and having numerous guest I tend too smoke when they are visiting. Anyway, I will do my research and let yall know what I ended up with. Again thanxs everybody for your help.


----------



## carpetride (Nov 13, 2010)

Lots of good choices out there these days and lots of teams out there that are using pellets and winning as well.  I had a CookShack Amerique (electric) let it go and got a Traeger, the CookShack was a good machine but I liked the flavor of the Traeger better.  Still have it as well as a Stumps (gravity fed charcoal) and a FE, just getting started with the FE but I have high expectations.


----------

